# Does anyone know what this part is called? Snowblower



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys!

I've been trying for the past 8 hours to find out what this part is called, and where I am able to get one from. If anyone here knows or has some thought about what it's called that would be awesome. I'm still waiting from phone calls from dealers, but it's been awhile.

Basically, the snowblower is a Murray, model number 961970077 00, but there is another number below that which is 627806X31. Not sure what it is, but I do know it is not the serial number.

To change the direction of the chute, I push down on the middle control, and spin it whatever way I want the chute to go. The chute is on cables, and at the lever, they cross over top of this black piece and in turn, move the chute. I hope someone here knows what i'm talking about.

Here are a couple of pictures of what I'm talking about.

Thank you very much


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is another picture


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you tried their website?

From the blurred photo it appears the model number is 961970011 instead of what you said 961970077.

how to identify model #:
http://murray.myfaqcenter.com/Answer.aspx?p_faqid=3008
http://www.murray.com/na/en/manuals/
https://shop.murray.com/

Here is their customer service number: 1-800-528-5087

It sounds from reading their website that this company took out bankruptcy and Briggs bought them Feb. 2005, and doesn't support any products prior to.
http://www.murray.com/na/en/contact-us/index.cfm


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks snowzilla! Ill be sure to double check that model number when I get home. I apprecuiate you posting that information, ill call them. I noticed earlier this morning that they don't have any snowblowers on their website, and you information has reassured my suspicion that they did indedd sell. Dealers still haven't had any luck locating it. Thanks!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

At first I thought Murray fell under the family of brands that MTD Products owns (Cub Cadet, Cub Cadet Commercial, Cub Cadet Yanmar, Troy-Bilt, White Outdoor, Yard-Man, Yard Machines, Bolens, Arnold, GardenWay, MTD Pro and MTD Gold.) But it appears Murray was their own brand. Maybe you can improvise if no parts are available. Good luck.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm starting to get somewhere now. They don't have anything in their system matching my model number, or serial number, but they're going to try to see about using a different models parts. Just had to get talking to the center in canada.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Any luck finding this part yet? I was looking through all my sources to figure it out for you, but came up empty handed. I did get it narrowed down that it's a Canadian model.


----------

